# Parma ham and tapenade TNT



## kadesma (Nov 12, 2010)

We had this today and it was yummy.We used speck instead of parma ham but any salty ham is wonderful. so Cut a 1/2 baguette into slices about 8 Rub with clove of garlic and then drizzle with evoo. Toast bread under low broiler 4-5 min. til crisp. Cut ham of choice into four slices spread with tapenade on toast then top with a fresh basil leaf.a piece of ham and a  . season with pepper refrigerate til ready to serve. Enjoy
kadesma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 13, 2010)

Copy and paste...making this for Sunday.

Yum!!!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 13, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Copy and paste...making this for Sunday.
> 
> Yum!!!


me too, providing I can get in the kitchen
kades


----------

